# Not snug enough around my heel/ankle



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

I bought some Rome Smiths a few months ago and had them molded to my feet while at the store. I have narrow feet but at the store they felt great..no slippage, no tight spots, etc..

After about 7-8 trips to the mountain, I've noticed that even if I lace them up super tight, I still get heel lift...I can literally pull my heel up 1/2"-3/4" from the insole (a little less when strapped in). They fit perfectly everywhere else and I get absolutely no heat spots/blisters/soreness. I put in the special velcro v pads around the ankle but that only helped a little. 

Are Rome boots typically wider? My toe is right at end of the boot so they fit perfectly otherwise. Is there anything I can do to make the heel area more snug/reduce heel lift?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Ankle Wrap Pads Item#SPK-MWA: $6.95 pr 
Tognar Ski and Snowboard Boot Fitting Tools, Insoles, Footbeds and Inserts 
the ankle pads solved my issues with heel lift 100% and my boots are actually a bit too big after packing out  so I also ordered the 1/16 foot insoles and they solved my issues 100%


----------



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks! I just ordered a set.


----------

